# governor spring for B&S 111P02-0116-F1



## dschafer46 (Jul 26, 2014)

Need to replace governor spring on B&S 111P02-0116-F1 

can anyone post a picture showing where the spring attaches

Thanks


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello and welcome to Hobby Talk dschafer46. Section-5, page-88, figure-4 in the service manual shows the connection. I hope this helps.

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/12502267/B&S Service Manuals/10_276781SingleCylinderOHV.pdf


----------



## dschafer46 (Jul 26, 2014)

*Thanks for the reply*

usmcgrunt - thanks - yes that is a great link and will help me with more than just this repair


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Here is a pic of the hookup. Have a good one. Geo


----------

